# Connecting 2nd router to company network?

## kukibl

Question is not Gentoo specific, except my laptop is running Gentoo and should connect to new Wi-Fi access point. :Smile:  I don't know much about networking (you will probably figure this out by yourself), so would really appreciate your help. I tought it will be quite simple, but I ran into problems...

Company network was created maybe 7-8 years ago, before I arrived to it, so I don't know anything about it. I guess there is already a router, but to be sincere I don't know where and how can I access it. All computers are connected to the network and most of them (haven't check all) have next setup:

IP: 192.168.1.X

Subnet: 255.255.255.0

Getaway: 192.168.1.254

DNS servers: our ISP DNS.

Although all Windows computers I checked have static IP, DHCP also works without any problems on my Gentoo laptop, one iMac and one Ubuntu machine.

Now arrised need for covering few offices with Wi-Fi signal. We bought TP-Link router, however there is problem setting it up.

IP address to access router is 192.168.1.1. I was informed that I should switch off DHCP server for it and set "Route Mode" instead of "Client Mode". However, when I plug LAN cable to router's WAN port, headache starts for me. I tried setting Dynamic IP for WAN porn, also statical (using template I wrote in previous few lines), but I cannot get Internet connection and usually after restarting router I cannot estabilish connection with it.

I guess I should change router's IP address (?). Tried that, but then lost ability to connect to router even after disconnecting and rerunning dhcpcd on eth0 interface.

Your solutions, advices and tips are welcome.

Thank you in advance!

Alex

----------

## pilla

Have you tried putting your AP in bridge mode?

----------

## kukibl

 *pilla wrote:*   

> Have you tried putting your AP in bridge mode?

 

Solved it without bridge mode. Thank you for your answer.

I've resetted my router settings and changed my router IP address from 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.2.1. Put it into "Route Mode" and switched off DHCP. For WAN port I've set it up statically in coorelation with other computer's setup (like in my previous post). Since only one computer is connecting to LAN port, I've set it up manually to use static IP. I've checked wireless connection with only one computer (also statical IP), however there was problem connecting my phone. Not sure what is causing problems (probably disable of DHCP?), but I'll test it in next few days. That is it for now... :Smile: 

----------

